# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  المحاجب بالصور اكلة شعبية جزائرية

## دليلة

المحاجب اكلة شعبية جزائرية مافي بيت بلجزائر مايعرفها او يحبها  و يكون الاقبال عليها بفصل الشتاء بكثرة  لكونها حارة وتاكل سخنة  جبت لكم  كيفية عمل لمحاجب بالصور اتمنى تعجبكم

المقادير واللوازم:

العجينة
1كلغ سميد رقيق او رطل سميد ورطل فرينة
ملعقة قهوة ملح
ماء
الحشوة:
كيلو بصل 
كيلو طماطم
ملح
فلفل اسود
فلفل احمر
ملعفتان زيت كبيرتان 
قليل من الزيت للطاولة واليدين

طريقة التحضير :




الحشــــــو:

قطعي البصل إلى شرائح رقيقة وطويلة وقليها في الزيت على نار متوسطة إلى هادئة وغطها مع التحريك المستمرحتى تصبح شفافة وطرية .
انزعي القشرة للطماطم بالسكرفاج واضيفيها إلى البصل مع الملح والتوابل وغطها واتركيها تطهو على نار هادئة مع التحريك من حين لآخر حتى لا تلصق. 


*
العجيــنــــــة:
*
ادلكي العجين جيدا براحة اليد حتى يصبح املسا وقابلا للفرد 
بللي يديك بالزيت وشكلي كريات من العجين وضعيها جنب بعضها مع تذكر الترتيب وغطها بالبلاستيك الغذائي لكي لا تجف من فوق
دعي الكريات ترتاح ساعة على الاقل ليسهل فردها


عودي إلى اول كرية وافرديها كما في الصورة
على طاولة مدهونة بالزيت




لفيها حسب الصورة


ضعي ملعقة من الحشو والأفضل ان يكون باردا.



اكملي اللف والطي على شكل مربعات


ضعيها على الطاجين تطهو من جهة ثم اقلبيها على الوجه الثاني



والف صحة وهنا

----------


## Ctrl

شكلها حلوووووووووووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ياه شكلها زاكيه نفسي اذوقها بس وين

----------


## دليلة

> شكلها حلوووووووووووو


بس مداقها حـــار  هههههههه يسلمو على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بس مداقها حـــار هههههههه يسلمو على المرور


بموت على الحار خلص نفسي اكولها بس مش عارف وين

----------


## دليلة

> ياه شكلها زاكيه نفسي اذوقها بس وين


أكيد في الجزائـــر  

يسلمو عبد الله على المرور واهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## anoucha

مرسي حبيبتي دليلة والله راكي شهيتيني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أكيد في الجزائـــر 
> 
> يسلمو عبد الله على المرور واهلا وسهلا فيك


لا جد دليله فكرك بعملوها بالمطاعم الجزائرية بعمان

----------


## anoucha

اكييييييد انت اسال شو رح تخسر

----------


## دليلة

[QUOTE=anoucha;363226]مرسي حبيبتي دليلة والله راكي شهيتيني[/
QUOTE]

شفتي ايا غدوة ديرها ههههههههههه



> لا جد دليله فكرك بعملوها بالمطاعم الجزائرية بعمان


يمكن جدا اسال احكي لهم المحاجب ومافي جزائري مايعرفها 

ولو بدك انوشة راح تعملها بكرا هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## anoucha

[QUOTE=دليلة;363234]


> مرسي حبيبتي دليلة والله راكي شهيتيني[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> شفتي ايا غدوة ديرها ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يمكن جدا اسال احكي لهم المحاجب ومافي جزائري مايعرفها 
> 
> ولو بدك انوشة راح تعملها بكرا هههههههههههههههههه


اوكي بس بعملها حارة حارة كتيييييييييير 
نديرها بالسسفيندة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

[QUOTE=anoucha;363237]


> اوكي بس بعملها حارة حارة كتيييييييييير 
> نديرها بالسسفيندة


يعني الطنجرة او السيدر صح

----------


## anoucha

[QUOTE=abdullah al shurafa;363240]


> يعني الطنجرة او السيدر صح


السسفيندة هي نوع من التوابل الحارة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

[QUOTE=anoucha;363249]


> السسفيندة هي نوع من التوابل الحارة


اوكي زي بهارات الهندية صح

----------


## The Gentle Man

المنظر بشهي

اما الطعم ما بنقدر نحكي غير لما نجرب 


يسلموا دليلة على الاكلة الزاكيه

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]يبدو انها اكلية رائعة وشهية

مشكورة اختي العزيزة على الاكلة الرائعة
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مممممممممممممممممممم
انا بحبهم كتير

----------


## شمعة الظلام

كتير رائع هدا الموضوع

----------


## دليلة

> المنظر بشهي
> 
> اما الطعم ما بنقدر نحكي غير لما نجرب 
> 
> 
> يسلموا دليلة على الاكلة الزاكيه


على ضمانتي الطعم ياجنتل  اهلا وسهلا فيك




> [align=center]يبدو انها اكلية رائعة وشهية
> 
> مشكورة اختي العزيزة على الاكلة الرائعة
> [/align]


الشكر الك على المرور  واهلا وسهلا

----------


## دليلة

> كتير رائع هدا الموضوع


مرورك الاروع  يسلمو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

شكلها بشهي

يسلموا دليلة متى بدك تعزميني عليها ولحالي بس :SnipeR (7):

----------


## المتميزة

اممممممممممممممممممم نحبها بزاف 
ميرسي  دلول

----------


## دليلة

> يسلمو ..


تسلمي شدى على المرور 



> شكلها بشهي
> 
> يسلموا دليلة متى بدك تعزميني عليها ولحالي بس


اهلا وسهلا فيكي باي وقت وراح غديكي وعشيكي على المحاجب

----------


## دليلة

> اممممممممممممممممممم نحبها بزاف 
> ميرسي  دلول



امممممممم بصحتك

----------

